# Site by sea - between christmas and new year ? Any ideas?



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi there,
once we have finished the family christmas 8O If the weather is ok we would like a few days by the sea in the van. Not bothered about a site with lots of entertainment but would like to be by the seaside and be able to do a bit of walking and within distance of a pub for a pint.

We are in the Cotswolds so could go south or southwest but preferably not an epic trip as just planning a few nights away - any thoughts of suitable sites?

The Rabbits


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you can park on the yellow lines in woolacoombe and croyde north devon 
no ehu but next to the beach and the pub
chapter


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We stayed here one year and had a great time.

LYTTON LAWN TOURING PARK

Lymore Lane, Milford on Sea, Hampshire, SO41 0TX
Tel: 01590 648331 Fax: 01590 645610
E-mail: [email protected] Web: www.shorefield.co.uk

Lytton Lawn is within walking distance of the coast, the charming village of Milford-on-Sea and the picturesque harbour of Keyhaven. An oasis of tranquillity for our Eurotents, touring and tenting guests.

Set in 5 acres of beautiful leafy parkland, the pitches at Lytton Lawn are generous, individually marked out and all have hook-up. All the amenities that you would expect from a four star Park are provided here but with no swimming pool, gym or disco you can be assured of peace and quiet. However, you are welcome to make use of the facilities at nearby Shorefield Country Park where you get free membership to the club and leisure facilities (2.5 miles away). 53 Premier Pitches (hard-standing, hook-up, water and drainage, many will take up to an 8 meter unit), 83 Serviced grass Pitches. £11.50 per night on a serviced pitch in low season Price: From £11.50 per pitch, per night
Pitches for: Tents, Caravans & Motorhomes. Eurotents for hire


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Although not south the Caravan Club site Skegness Sands fits the bill click>here<

peedee


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> Although not south the Caravan Club site Skegness Sands fits the bill click>here<
> 
> peedee


Aye, and three pubs within close walking distance, and a bus into town every half hour. :lol:

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I had problems with Peedee's link.

Here's another

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Looks like the CC web site is down, I cannot even get their main page.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The Caravan Club's site is back up and the link is now fine.

peedee


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi if you do decide on Skeggy, this website might help
http://www.visitskegness.co.uk/ The Sands is literally right next to the beach.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Newlands at Charmouth (Dorset) Lovely cliff walks, pubs etc


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi try east fleet weymouth 

dave


----------



## DevonDuo (Feb 18, 2007)

Minehead CC site, close to the sea, some walks along the coast and plenty of pubs not too far away [20 mins] in the town.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*xmas and new year site by sea*

Try Stonehaven Aberdeenshire a bit cold brilliant for xmas and Hogmanay
merry xmas
GEOMAR


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

East Fleet Weymouth not open till spring


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

try huttoft car terrace ,free,right next to beach


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Could be a rather exposed in this weather  

peedee


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

CC Site at Littlehampton. Just opened this year.

Beach walking or access to the South Downs fairly easy.



Andy


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Site by sea - between christmas and new year ? Any ideas*



therabbits said:


> Hi there,
> once we have finished the family christmas 8O If the weather is ok we would like a few days by the sea in the van. Not bothered about a site with lots of entertainment but would like to be by the seaside and be able to do a bit of walking and within distance of a pub for a pint.
> 
> We are in the Cotswolds so could go south or southwest but preferably not an epic trip as just planning a few nights away - any thoughts of suitable sites?
> ...


What about Southsea Rally 1 space left


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Do you really get 2000 plus m.p.g. out of your van Lucy2?  

peedee


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

only downhill, with a tail wind. I have only filled once since I started the log, will see what happens next tme I fill up.


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

peedee said:


> Could be a rather exposed in this weather
> 
> peedee


 I'm noty going to do any exposing in this weather lol  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Rabbits

Look at Cei Bach Country Club near New Quay wales.

We are there for 5 nights from the 29th and you will find it hard to find a nicer 'by-the-sea-site'! It has a nice pub / restaurant on site, is only a small site but the best part is ........... 1 mins walk to the beautiful private mile after mile sandy beach. Walk around the headland ( some 1/4 mile ) then you are on New Quays own 2 mile sandy beach then into the quaint fishing village of New Quay.

Can't wait ............

Just look at Cei Bach under Google .................

C YA :wink:


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Not by the sea, but close to Pub's and good walking is the Exmoor House CC site at Dulverton in Exmoor. Always looks full, but might be worth a phone call rather than through the website.

David


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Near the sea, and good for Bournemouth, Poole etc:

Merley Court, Wimborne. Walked round there today, had four units there out of about 160 pitches. Probably be fuller over new year though.

Small clubhouse with bar and food, and has a do on over n.y.


----------

